# New to the Nissan Forums



## kagogi (Sep 16, 2002)

Hello Everybody~

I am new to your forums here and just wanted to say hello! I am in the USAF stationed in Japan and the proud owner of an R-33 GTS25t Type M (you can find the pics in my signature). I also post at the following forums:

http://www.skylinesdownunder.com/ 
http://www.automotiveforums.com/

Hope you all had a good weekend and I'll be seeing you around!


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Welcome to the forums. Just checked out your R-33. That car is sweeet!!!


----------



## kagogi (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks 57!


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice Car .
now how about some engine pics.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

LOVE your car! Welcome!


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Welcome to the forums!

The Skyline area is kinda slow compared to SDU. I am trying to get more people interested in posting here. Freshalloy has a forum, but it's full of trolls and haters. Most of the same guys post on SDU in the USA section as well. I will not tolerate that crap here.

So feel free to post on whatever you want. How about some stories about street racing in japan or dryhopp events there?

Steve


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *Welcome to the forums!
> 
> The Skyline area is kinda slow compared to SDU. I am trying to get more people interested in posting here. Freshalloy has a forum, but it's full of trolls and haters. Most of the same guys post on SDU in the USA section as well. I will not tolerate that crap here.
> 
> Steve *



Believe me we have made it very clear that "trolls and haters" are not welcome here at NissanForums. We have tried to catch them at the gate, so to speak...lol..

We refuse to allow the lunatics to take over this asylum...haha

Nismo Skyline, you're doing a great job in here...!


Welcome to the forums kagogi


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *but it's full of trolls and haters. Most of the same guys post on SDU in the USA section as well. I will not tolerate that crap here.
> 
> Steve *


they hate the skyline????


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Seva said:


> *they hate the skyline???? *


 As a mod over at FA, the guys are immature children who hate on skyline owners.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *As a mod over at FA, the guys are immature children who hate on skyline owners. *


PE?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Seva said:


> *PE? *


 eh?! I go by "Sen1997" over there.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *eh?! I go by "Sen1997" over there. *


PE= Penis Envy.

i.e. the reason why Skyline owners are being hated.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I really don't think it's PE.

I think it's champagne taste on a plain wrap budget.

Most of the haters know that the skyline is a bunch cheaper in Japan and they are pissed that Motorex is trying to run a business selling them in the US, which means turning a profit. So the fact that they are making a profit means they are raping their customers.

My feeling is supply and demand. If the price is too high, no one buys. So the fact they are selling cars means the price isn't too high. These guys can't afford the car or the maintenance. 

It is the same cycle over and over of bashing Motorex.

But that won't happen here. I am the Mod and I won't put up with it.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *My feeling is supply and demand. If the price is too high, no one buys. So the fact they are selling cars means the price isn't too high. These guys can't afford the car or the maintenance.
> 
> It is the same cycle over and over of bashing Motorex.
> 
> But that won't happen here. I am the Mod and I won't put up with it. *


Well, isn't importing on your own just as costly as it is through Motorex, who makes up for it by importing a larger quantity of Skylines?


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

> Well, isn't importing on your own just as costly as it is through Motorex, who makes up for it by importing a larger quantity of Skylines?


Definitely , when you factor in import duties etc. , plus the time consuming task of making it street legal (if you do it yourself).

Here for example, import duties on a Skyline is over 200% .


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Well, if you want to import it to the US on your own and make it legal, it will be pretty expensive. You would have to do all the same stuff motorex did. Crash testing, emission testing etc.

Now I know that there are several cars here that were brought in as 'parts' and are now registered as 240sx etc. Those cars are here and have plates, but I wouldn't want to own one.

If you went to japan and selected you own car, arranged your own shipping and had motorex do the federalization, then you could save some bucks. But if you look at the cost of the trip and what your time is worth, motorex isn't that much more without all the headaches.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Hey bud...*

Welcome to the forum - I'm new too... this is my first night and I have already gotten more involved then what I initially planned! What can I say? ...great people... nice forum... and NISSAN!!! =)

I love your Skyline. How about I be your *BITCH* and you let me drive it... please please please... hehe!!! Damn, the things I would do for a Skyline... *nevermind... bad picture in mah head* Acccccccck!!!

Well, GREAT CAR man and keep up the good spirits!

A fan,
KaOz.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey , perhaps you can help me since youre in Japan, I need some part numbers for my R32GTS. I need some front and rear brakes etc. the numbers on the parts I had before are in Japanese. The only thing I can make out on them or the boxes is the Pit Works label.
I'm in the process of swapping the head, so I'll have a better idea of what I'll need .
Especially shocks I have a set of Tein springs so I obviously need to upgrade my shocks.
BTW still waiting for those engine pics.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hey ladies don't post any nice comments about his car here cause wife will send you a PM and tell you he's married hahahahaha 
I guess some girls can't deal with the fact that there are girls in the sport too and we are not after their men! we have a love and respect for the sport like all the other guys on here!


----------

